# Building Sun room & Utility room with 9" Hollow Blocks



## CKT (1 Nov 2012)

I am getting a price for building a sun room to the back of my house and a utility room to the side of my house. The builder has given us a initial quote building with a cavity wall, but has also given us a cheaper quote building with a 9" hollow block.

Can anyone recommend either?

Thanks


----------



## Dermot (1 Nov 2012)

Cavity wall would be my only choice. There should not be an extraordinary difference but the cavity wall would be a bit dearer. Any idea of how many blocks are involved?.


----------



## BillK (1 Nov 2012)

Cavity will be better for insulation.


----------



## CKT (1 Nov 2012)

Thanks,

Not sure of blocks needed but the sun room is 5.75m X 4 and utility room is 2mx4m


----------



## Dermot (1 Nov 2012)

How much more is the cost of the cavity v 9" hollow block construction


----------



## CKT (1 Nov 2012)

for sunroom €20800 to €18160 but we got rid of a double door and .5 of a meter in width..this has one full height glazed wall and the end wall has a solid bit in the middle (for tv on the wall) and the rest is glazed up to the apex of the room. Vaulted ceiling also

Utility €8800 to €7660


----------



## lowCO2design (6 Nov 2012)

CKT said:


> I am getting a price for building a sun room to the back of my house and a utility room to the side of my house. The builder has given us a initial quote building with a cavity wall, but has also given us a cheaper quote building with a 9" hollow block.
> 
> Can anyone recommend either?
> 
> Thanks


hi would pass this on to your builder:

Dear builder,
I'm concerned that may be using 1970's building methods in 2012.



have you read and understood the current TGD L 2011, covering heat loss & thermal bridging
or considered buying the budget builders home-bond book 2012.
are you insured, and do you offer any guarantees with your work?
what happens if the client wishes to sell, will you provide and engs report that the work complies with current regs?
While its unfortunate your client has not employed the expertise of an independent arch or eng, it may be your lucky day, as ultimately the responsibility to build a safe, warm and regulation compliant extension rest with him/her. take it easy on them though,as their only trying to save a quid.


----------



## Sandals (7 Nov 2012)

Have full glazed sunroom with low cavity wall around base with one door and vaulted ceiling also, built as new built 7 years ago, off kitchen/diner.

few years ago we completely separated it off from house by fully glazed wooden door/side/overhead fans as it was an complete nightmare to heat on a dark winter night.

ensure you have the highest spec glass available and plenty of correct insulation.


----------

